# Espanol TivoCommunity



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey David

Seeing as how Tivo is going over the border, I'm wondering if you guys have tossed around the idea of doing a Spanish language Tivocommunity sometime?

My spanish is awful, but I can probably make my answers to questions understood. I'm sure there are a few other folks who are willing to lend a hand getting it launched.

=JT=


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry to say that it is not something I am currently planning. Their are translation sites, but not the same I know. It would require a new site and a staff that can read and write Spanish. Then I would have an issue for I can not and thus it becomes had to administer.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, it doesn't look like Tivo is embarked on a rapid globalizaiton strategy, so similar sites in other languages are not going to grow up overnight. Spanish language eyeballs is a huge market though, so there may be some opportunities there and you might like to keep your eye out for ways you can work your way into that.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

"Spanish language eyeballs is a huge market though"

Totally agree with that!


----------

